# That Plexi itch... what do you think?



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi gang,

So I've been thinking about owning more than 1 amp lately (Rectoverb 25 combo w/ extension cab). I've always been a one amp kind of guy, but I feel like I could maybe expand my collection now.

I've been itching for a plexi-like amp. I'm renting an Origin 20 combo from L&M until the end of the month to confirm that this is what I'm after. While I'm having a lot of fun playing that little fire breather, there are a few things that I'm realizing could be nice and that this guy isn't offering:

- to get that classic 'plexi tone' out of it, you really need to crank it, and it's loud. The 0.5W setting is very fizzy and flat, and the 3W setting is already plenty loud (94dB in the room). I can play loud, but I enjoy playing my amps with no ear protection. So I'd need something with a decent master volume.

- this guy has an onboard boost, but I don't care very much for it. So maybe an amp that would go a bit beyond (more on the 'hot-rodded plexi' side of things then) in terms of gain.

I think for that kind of tone I'd like to go head + 1x12 cab (Creamback).

I think I've narrowed things down to either a Ceriatone Son of Yeti, or a Friedman PT20. Any other candidates I should maybe look at?

I've never bought any gear without trying it in person first, but this time I actually may have to, there's no place around here that offers Friedman stuff.

As a bonus, here's a quick video about the Origin 20, with some very intricate settings...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3779927872041122




PS: funny enough, the Rectoverb plugged into the Origin 20 speaker can give a surprisingly convincing Plexi tone on the pushed clean channel, but I still want a simple parallel set up that would give me that option on the fly (something I could play with a guitar straight to the amp to get all the tones I need).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think a digital version into the loop of your mesa will be cheaper and just as fun, and that I'll get crucified for that opinion. But volume is a concern, and thats basically where plexis thrive.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Maybe a Victory V4 Sheriff tube preamp in conjunction with your Mesa?

Assuming you have an FX loop, the V4 preamps have a great switching system that lets you toggle back and forth between your core amp sounds and the V4's sounds.

I have the Countess. Victory makes some great stuff. Cosmo carries the V4's and occasionally, they pop up used on Reverb.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I will again plug for tone king royalist. Attenuator on it is great and you can play at real bedroom volumes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Budda said:


> I think a digital version into the loop of your mesa will be cheaper and just as fun, and that I'll get crucified for that opinion. But volume is a concern, and thats basically where plexis thrive.


Thats the ticket...the plexi sound is a cranked plexi...if 3W on the origin is too loud, a pedal may be best...or live with it...or, live with and an attenuator

Flip side...Trinity Amps makes a plexi and you can get a VRM built into it...cranked tone at minimal volume...i have one...its not library quiet, but its not loud


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I have been doing similar research. I have owned a lot of Fender amps over the years, and would like to try a Marshall style amp.

I was heavily leaning towards the SV20, but it has the plexi problem, which is power tube distortion only happens at top volume. There has been an enormous amount of good press about the Friedman amps as the master volume is supposed to be wonderful.

I have talked to a lot of people who own them, and read ALL the reviews and the general feel is that the PT is more JCM800 and the Dirty Shirley is more plexi. My closest dealer, Cosmo Music, has just removed Friedman from their order list, so it's only what they have in stock. There is a super clean PT on Reverb that is located in Canada, I think is 1400 ish, which isn't bad. I talked to other dealers all across the country, and they haven't got a shipment from Friedman in a while, but all are hoping soon.

And that's all I know.
C


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I used to have the Plexi itch, but am totally over it now.

If that is the sound that you want, and you think you'd actually use a second amp, then by all means go for it.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

What’s your budget? I know @Simastic has a Bogner Helios 50 head for sale. I don’t think he’s listed here yet but it’s on Reverb.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think you should get this, it's the real thing:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks all for the suggestions! 

I'll look into the ToneKing Royalist and the Victoria as well. I'd rather go with an actual amp rather than a modeller, but that's just a personal preference.

In terms of volume I'm not looking for a bedroom amp per se, I can afford to push amps quite a bit, but that Origin 20 is screaming at close to a 100dB to get the tone I'm after. I'm usually playing in the 85-90dB range, which is plenty loud already. My studio is pretty well sound-proofed, but at 100dB it's a different story..

I don't know about budget yet, I'm not an impulsive shopper, I need to gather information before I jump the gun. Right now I'd say $1500 CND would be enough money for a 20W head, not sure I'm willing to spend more on that. 

The Friedman Runt 20 seems to be a top contender as well, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think a digital version into the loop of your mesa will be cheaper and just as fun, and that I'll get crucified for that opinion. But volume is a concern, and thats basically where plexis thrive.


This is the route I went with when I wanted some variety I couldnt get with my Marshall alone. It's a single channel JCM 900 MKIII. I wanted access to some heavier Recto tones and a proper clean channel. I'm using the preamp models (cab and power amp simulation disabled) on a POD HD ProX with the 4 cable method. 
The preamps in the POD are really nice even by today's standards and since I'm using the tube power amp/real speakers in the Marshall to amplify them it's pretty convincing. 
Saved me some cash and space in the jam room. Plus it's nice that I can switch back and forth without having to power up another amp.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

There are people that only own one amp?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> There are people that only own one amp?


Thanks for reminding me that I still own a practice amp I had totally forgotten about!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> There are people that only own one amp?


You can only use one at a time you know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> You can only use one at a time you know.


ABY pedals tho. I really liked running the twin/800 together at the same time but that got veto'd .


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> ABY pedals tho. I really liked running the twin/800 together at the same time but that got veto'd .


I was joking. I have 13 amps I think.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I was joking. I have 13 amps I think.


I'm aware hahaha.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

+1 for the Toneking Royalist. Also, the Morris Perplex’d jr. would be worth checking out too. I have a 50 watt Morris GCM008 that I preferred to the Friedman Smallbox and full-size Dirty Shirley.


----------

